
I lost my job for speaking up about women’s rights - cygaril
https://medium.com/@MForstater/i-lost-my-job-for-speaking-up-about-womens-rights-2af2186ae84
======
lsaferite
I find this reminds me of:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_they_came_..](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_they_came_..).

Every group eventually finds itself under attack at some point. How they
respond when _other_ groups are under attack is what tells the most about any
group IMHO.

I say this as someone with no strong opinion in any direction on the issues
raised in the article.

------
gehwartzen
>Some transgender people have cosmetic surgery. But most retain their birth
genitals. Everyone's equality and safety should be protected, but women and
girls lose out on privacy, safety and fairness if males are allowed into
changing rooms, dormitories, prisons, sports teams.

I'm not sure I follow her argument here. Does she mean that fundamentally the
presence of male genitalia in these spaces is the problem? That a transgender
female is not acceptable in these spaces unless birth genitalia is removed at
which point it becomes acceptable (independent of any other changes i.e
hormonal)?

And if so how does the presence of male genitalia make the space less safe? I
assume because males have a higher rate of committing sexual assaults (which I
guess is a fair argument). But then why would a penis attached to an otherwise
female body pose a problem since I assume it is male neurobiology and hormones
that drive sexual assault behavior (not the genitalia)

~~~
anon1000
The author cites a number of sources which deal with "Trans-Exclusionary
Radical Feminism" which asserts that Transwomen aren't in fact women at all.

She emphasizes this with a tautology: >Trans women are trans women

Which deviates from the trans-positive claim of "trans women are women".

Her position is fairly clear in that she doesn't think of trans-women as being
interchangeable with "real" women.

From there, you can much easier derive her line of thought.

~~~
intarga
She only says

>Transwomen are transwomen

once, in an effort to sound reasonable. The rest of the time she just calls
them men...

------
intarga
It seems that she was actually fired for targeted abuse of a colleague...

>I've got a Q for my male twitter friends who have pledged not to appear on
all male panels - if u were invited on a panel w Pip Bunce - one of FT's top
100 female champions of women in biz & another guy would u say yes or call the
organisers & say sorry i don't do #manels?

>This question sparked several threads of discussion and I wrote about 150
tweets over the course of a week [...] The tone of these discussions was one
of ordinary discussion and disagreement, but not long after I received an
email from HR

------
hashberry
The biological sex vs cultural gender debate is rather fascinating because it
comes down to categories and definitions. Each side can't agree on the
"correct version" of reality because culture creates simulacrum
(representations) that feel real and authentic.[0][1]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulacrum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulacrum)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulacra_and_Simulation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulacra_and_Simulation)

------
jamewatson
Sensible article, you are amazing

